# KFC - Double Down Sandwich



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone tried it yet? Good/Bad? Feel sick after?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd try it, whopper has more calories and I ate that.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Holidays said:


> I'd try it, whopper has more calories and I ate that.


I did not know that.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

yum yum yum

(i don't think i want to try it)


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

take a break from eating cheese burger and get somethin healthier like a double down.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Less calories than a whopper, but extremely high in salt content and ofcourse high in fat.

Won't stop me from trying a couple. Afterall, theyll only be around for a short while.

Can anyone confirm that they are small, like the size of a Junior Chicken or the Value meal burgs from McDonalds?


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

it actually comes with a warning lol, no joke


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

whopper has higher calories and fat and 300mg less salt than double down. even bigmac has higher calories and fat lol...so do you want to be fatter or have higher blood pressure?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

i dont mind kfc, i think its pretty good to eat. but i do find how they treat their chickens sickening.
and the $8 price tag for this burge is ridiculous


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Holidays said:


> whopper has higher calories and fat and 300mg less salt than double down. even bigmac has higher calories and fat lol...so do you want to be fatter or have higher blood pressure?


I'd just rather die happy, LOL


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

It's FINALLY here after a year in the U.S.... wtf did it take so long to get here??? Stupid.


----------



## Jynx (Oct 26, 2010)

Everyone I've heard from says it's gross.
and one person said they were really sick afterwards.

Tbh, I don't think it looks that gross.
Just looks like two big chicken strips... I wonder if I can order it without bacon, but honestly I'd try it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Cypher said:


> It's FINALLY here after a year in the U.S.... wtf did it take so long to get here??? Stupid.


They ate them all.

I'd love to try one. I think. Well, maybe I'll eat it while standing outside of Emergency, just in case


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> i dont mind kfc, i think its pretty good to eat. but i do find how they treat their chickens sickening.
> and the $8 price tag for this burge is ridiculous


Yea, the price is ridiculous for 2 chicken strips and bacon, I rather get a nice plate of sushi or pasta for that price.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

margolow said:


> tried it....no big deal...the sauce tastes like MAC SAUCE.
> let's see if i get sick in a few hours or days.


It was nice knowing you!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> They ate them all.
> 
> I'd love to try one. I think. Well, maybe I'll eat it while standing outside of Emergency, just in case


I'll wait for you inside.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah it's cheaper and BIGGER in the states. Kinda silly since we pay more and our dollar is near parity with the u.s. dollar.



Holidays said:


> Yea, the price is ridiculous for 2 chicken strips and bacon, I rather get a nice plate of sushi or pasta for that price.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Just one question... Why didn't they just dip it in chocolate?

I mean it's not like we're pretending this is a healthy meal in the first place.

For that matter... Why not just eat icecream and pie for dinner? It would probably be far more enjoyable.


----------

